# Alternatives to the TT?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

On another forum, the TT started getting a bashing.

Some were saying they are crap and the person who posted about buying one should just buy what they basically are ......as they're a Golf in a frock - just buy a Golf as it's the same thing. Only the type of car that a fashion conscious person would buy, or someone who is a gay hairstylist. An original Clarkson quote!

Personally I can't recall there ever having been a boldy styled 2 door Coupe or Roadster version with a beautifully curvacious body in the Golf range, nor has the 20v 1.8t been used with an output of 225bhp. I don't recall any Golf with the same dashboard or low seated position like the TT has. The Golf to me is a family hatch back, some sporty variants like the R32 are available but it still looks like many other hatcbacks and it is a hatchback.

This got me thinking, what else is there the same sort of price that is as nicely styled as the TT, with such a nice interior as the TT with a similar amount of power as the TT?

I have nothing but how about you?

Perhaps the Lotus Elan M100, or a S1 Elise but I can say with all certainty that a Lotus of circa 1990-1992 (Elan) will not be anywhere near as trouble free and a later (1998-2000) Elise is certainly not a soft top you will be comfortable in on a daily commute and expect to raise and lower the roof in quickly and easily, they are also a fair bit slower than a TT and probably less reliable with their 1.8 K series engine and it's HGF issues.

Can you think of anything else?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Lotus has a nice interior?  Well if you think so then:

S2000
TVR's - Griff can be had for 5k


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Lotus has a nice interior?  Well if you think so then:
> 
> S2000
> TVR's - Griff can be had for 5k


No way!

It's sparse but the cars aren't bad and similar in price.

You'll get a Chimera for £5k but not a Griff, not yet (unless it needs work).

The Chim is a nice car but thirsty, no electric roof (you have to manually lift out the targa sections - I know as I used to have one), they have no ABS, no 4WD, poor lights, they often leak (from new), they are a bit fragile and the chassis still rot!
And I'm a TVR fan 

I guess I don't fit the hairy chested TVR profile with a TT in my drive :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That's an easy question, there is no other.

I honestly cant think of a car i would rather have for the money. The build and the thing that the cop-pit does to you every time you get in, the thing that i cant describe, it has a classic yet solid feel, is all i can describe it as. Most others cars are tinny plasticy rattly things that look as if they have come out of taiwan and belong or brought from toys r us.

hope this helps


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

The boxster is a good car but has the looks that only it's mother can love and the interior is pap on any pre 2004 car after which they were revised but still nowhere near as nice as the TT.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope and I feel so strongly I bought a business focused purely on them 

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

as ( i think ) i have said before on this forum , if there was a viable alternative with power/style/ handling comparable compromise then i dont know of it !!!   but in saying that,,,what about the Merc SLK 320 ( man. 6sp. ) circa 2001/2003 in black,it seems a nice one can be got for around £8k--10k,,.. my opinion was that they were not q so nice inside and also i have heard that mercs are more of a passengers than a drivers car, and also, tho not sure , don't think that they are q so powerfull, still they are rather nice cars,,, perhaps some peeps with experience of them can put me right....i have been looking at them again tho not really considering selling up for some time yet..... ps,, i do like the boxer tho i think it is a fair bit more expensive so should not really be directly compared ..


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good on ya golfstrike, hope all goes well for you mate. I was also tempted, but work commitments at the moment prevented me, even if i was to work 24 hours a day. as i feel the same as you by the looks of it. were are you based


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

Not much really, had the same dilemma before I purchased mine. The closest to it in the second hand market in my opinion would be the Nissan 350z, but just didn't make me smile as much as the TT.

As for the Boxster, had one, got bored quickly. The Elise though, if you want a drivers car, there is nothing better, put 40K miles on my S1 in two years of ownership. However it's no way near as well built or comfortable but instead of smiling like I do when I exit the TT I was always grinning.

But it's all down to personal taste and the type of car your looking for in the end.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thing is most people bought the TT for it's looks. I know I did and it was also a big step up in power from my previous cars.

There are loads of cars out there that handle significantly better from stock or are more powerful or both. The only reason you can't find a suitable alternative is just down to looks.

I think I'd like an M3 or more likely z4M for next car. Can't see the point in swapping for the 3.0L Z4 as the performance is going to be roughly the same I think. Interior isn't as nice, looks are marmite but I like it. Looked at other things like S4 (looks dull), 911s way way too expensive, TVR would love but reliablity? I don't think Elise is a daily driver. 

My current idea is to maybe stop modding the TT and spend money on a stripped out banger trackcar. Least I would use it to its full potential.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Kentish,

You're bang on, Personally I would have had a Boxster, cos they are just briliant, a better drive than the TT (Handling), and the engine note is lovely....

But when I came to buy and part with cash, it was the quality of the interior that won it for me, that and the 'lower' (said loosly) service costs etc. of the Audi.

Plus the TT is a one of a kind (shame there's so many) but shows that so many find it a peach to look at. And although there are so many on the roads, so many have different specs and mods they're pretty unique on inspection.

As for the TT just being a Golf in a frock.... The TT and Golf are actually toned New Beetles....

(TT has been so good for me, we bought a fat new beetle for the mrs.)

*EDIT* Only other car I looked at when buying was a BMW Z3M - Now they are like rocking horse shit, and lovely inside and out.... But reliable.... Don't think so.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> Personally I can't recall there ever having been a boldy styled 2 door Coupe or Roadster version with a beautifully curvacious body in the Golf range, nor has the 20v 1.8t been used with an output of 225bhp. I don't recall any Golf with the same dashboard or low seated position like the TT has. The Golf to me is a family hatch back, some sporty variants like the R32 are available but it still looks like many other hatcbacks and it is a hatchback.


But that's the whole point of the hairdresser digs. They're having a pop at people who pay for style/beauty/looks... It's not really anything to do with power (plenty of 'hairdresser cars' are powerful or good driving cars, e.g. the boxster, Z4, MX5).

I never really understood why it got to people. You buy the car you like and you laugh at the digs... I got hairdresser comments about the Z4 and the TT... I've made plenty of similar comments myself to a mate who had an S2000. If your friends/colleagues can't take the piss out of you, what the hell else are you going to talk about? The weather?

As for alternatives, there are plenty. The TT isn't the pinnacle of car design, it's just a very very good example.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought my TT on looks so there really isn't an alternative. However I was looking at an s2000 not as nice IMO and I looked at a Boxster S. Those were great cars but they don't catch my attention like the TT. The Golf and the TT may be similar put then side by side and see which one people would have. That Golf will sit for a awhile.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thing is this is a tt site, so we are all going to say we like them. There are a lot of peeps that dont like the tt and will slag it, like maybe we would slag the saxo but there are many peeps which will defend the saxo and say its chav and the rest of it.

I would only want a boxster if i was going to change.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

There is no alternative for the styling and interior quality imo. The TT has that criteria nailed. And anybody who takes the piss with regards to it's styling is clearly off their head.


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> On another forum, the TT started getting a bashing.
> 
> Some were saying they are crap and the person who posted about buying one should just buy what they basically are ......as they're a Golf in a frock - just buy a Golf as it's the same thing.


My previous response to a simalar statement: 
I realise they are the same cars underneath but I would rather drive around in the one wearing sexy lingerie than the one donning crusty Y fronts 

I'm with ian222 I love my TT but would swap it for a Boxter S.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

farmo said:


> I'm with ian222 I love my TT but would swap it for a Boxter S.


A mate of mine has one too and yesterday I took my first good look at one.

More boot space, more bonnet space, concealed roof housing and an even more concealed engine. Lou would love it. :lol:

But the interior is low-rent, the seats are so-so and they were blue... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Very nice car but I'd have to change so much - it's so much bigger than the TT too...

I think if I were to chop my car in I'd go Lotus... 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

rich i got to agree my mums fella's got an 02 boxster and a 57 cayman, very nice car and loads of storage room but then the interior is poor for what you would expect, blue seats and dash to not to good :? the cayman interior is really nice though but then for that or the newer boxster you're talking quite a bit more cash


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Fair enough, I was just thinking the other day, If I want some Porsche seats, the power of a Porsche & Porsche brakes, then why the hell don't I just buy one. You know what i'm saying?
Have they all got blue seats then?


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

im not saying its terrible like you could go a lot worse but what i mean is its pretty poor for what you'd expect stepping into a porsche it mainly just looks a lot more dated than the tt interior. i dont think they come in just blue.

it wouldn't stop me having one its just the main let down of the car


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

The TT is a gem of a car - as a package it's hard to beat for the money - looks (interior and exterior), performance, tuning potential and the fact there's a cool owners club. It's clearly going to be an icon /classic.

When it comes to the time I'll be changing for a BMW 335d msport saloon - another awesome all around package!


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Have looked at the Infiniti G37 coupe with retractable hard top with Sports pkg. & Premium Pkg. I have had two G35 coupes
with out any problems. Seats are very comfortable and hold you in. Cost is around the same.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Pistonheads by any chance?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

!!! got that wrong,, i meant the SLK 230 ... anybody


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

;-)

Only joking


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

roddy said:


> as ( i think ) i have said before on this forum , if there was a viable alternative with power/style/ handling comparable compromise then i dont know of it !!!   but in saying that,,,what about the Merc SLK 320 ( man. 6sp. ) circa 2001/2003 in black,it seems a nice one can be got for around £8k--10k,,.. my opinion was that they were not q so nice inside and also i have heard that mercs are more of a passengers than a drivers car, and also, tho not sure , don't think that they are q so powerfull, still they are rather nice cars,,, perhaps some peeps with experience of them can put me right....i have been looking at them again tho not really considering selling up for some time yet..... ps,, i do like the boxer tho i think it is a fair bit more expensive so should not really be directly compared ..


Exterior
Length: 157.9 in.	Width: 67.5 in.
Height: 50.4 in.	Wheel Base: 94.5 in.
Curb Weight: 3055 lbs.	Gross Weight: 3627 lbs.
Interior
Front Head Room: 37.4 in.	Front Shoulder Room: 51.7 in.
Front Leg Room: 42.7 in.	Luggage Capacity: 9.5 cu. ft.
Maximum Cargo Capacity: 10 cu. ft.	Maximum Seating: 2

Performance Data

Performance
Acceleration (0-60 mph): 7.2 sec.	Base Number of Cylinders: 4
Base Engine Size: 2.3 liters	Base Engine Type: Inline 4
Horsepower: 192 hp	Max Horsepower: 5500 rpm
Torque: 200 ft-lbs.	Max Torque: 2500 rpm
Drive Type: RWD	Turning Circle: 32.9 ft.
Fuel Data

Fuel
Fuel Tank Capacity: 15.9 gal. 
EPA Mileage Estimates: (City/Highway/Combined)
Manual: 17 mpg / 25 mpg / 20 mpg

Range in Miles:
Manual: 270.3 mi. / 397.5 mi. / 318 mi. 
Standard Features

Bucket Seats	Center Console
Fog Lights	Garage Door Opener
Power Heated Mirrors	Keyless Entry System
Power Brakes	Rear Window Defroster
Telematics System	Power Hardtop Roof
Aluminum/Alloy Interior Trim	16 Inch Wheels
Temperature Controls - Driver and Passenger	2.3L Supercharged I4 DOHC 16V FI Engine
Premium Unleaded Fuel Required	6-Speed Manual Transmission
Clock	Tachometer
Alloy Wheels	Stability Control
Traction Control	4-Wheel ABS
Driver and Passenger Front Airbags	Front Side Airbags
Anti-Theft Alarm System	Leather Seating
Cruise Control	Power Steering
Remote Trunk Release	Leather Shift Knob Trim
Leather Steering Wheel Trim	Air Conditioning
Power Windows	Power Door Locks
Auto-Dim Exterior Mirror(s)	Auto-Dim Rear View Mirror
Exterior Mirror Mounted Turn Signals	AM/FM/Cassette Audio System
Bose Audio

Available Optional Features

5-Speed Automatic Transmission	Cellular Phone
Compact Disc Changer	Designo Silver Edition
Designo Terra Cotta Edition	Headlight Cleaners
Heated Front Seats	Metallic Paint
Power Driver's Seat	Power Front Passenger Seat
Sport Package	Telescopic Steering Wheel
Xenon High Intensity Discharge Headlights
http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332/936/12h/ ... 7307-E.jpg
Dealer Trade-In Private Party Dealer
Retail
Regional Base Price for
Zip Code Change $11,847 $13,052 $14,166
Typical Options new feature
Add/Remove $609 $690 $849
Total $12,456 $13,742 $15,015

Dimensions

Exterior
Length: 159.1 in.	Width: 73.1 in.
Height: 53 in.	Wheel Base: 95.6 in.
Ground Clearance: 4.4 in.	Curb Weight: 3274 lbs.
Interior
Front Head Room: 37.8 in.	Front Shoulder Room: 55.6 in.
Rear Head Room: 32.6 in.	Rear Shoulder Room: 48.1 in.
Front Leg Room: 41.2 in.	Rear Leg Room: 20.2 in.
Luggage Capacity: 10.8 cu. ft.	Maximum Cargo Capacity: 19 cu. ft.
Maximum Seating: 4

Performance Data

Performance
Acceleration (0-60 mph): 7 sec.	Braking Distance (60-0 mph): 124 ft.
Base Number of Cylinders: 4	Base Engine Size: 1.8 liters
Base Engine Type: Inline 4	Horsepower: 225 hp
Max Horsepower: 5900 rpm	Torque: 207 ft-lbs.
Max Torque: 2200 rpm	Drive Type: AWD
Turning Circle: 34.2 ft.	
Fuel Data

Fuel
Fuel Tank Capacity: 16.3 gal. 
EPA Mileage Estimates: (City/Highway/Combined)
Manual: 18 mpg / 26 mpg / 21 mpg

Range in Miles:
Manual: 293.4 mi. / 423.8 mi. / 342.3 mi.

Standard Features

Bucket Seats	Center Console
Fog Lights	Power Heated Mirrors
Keyless Entry System	Lighted Entry System
Power Brakes	Rear Window Defroster
Sport Seats	Aluminum/Alloy Interior Trim
17 Inch Wheels	1.8L Turbocharged I4 DOHC 20V FI Engine
Limited Slip Differential (Center)	Premium Unleaded Fuel Required
6-Speed Manual Transmission	Clock
Tachometer	Trip Computer
Alloy Wheels	Stability Control
4-Wheel ABS	Driver and Passenger Front Airbags
Front Head Airbags	Front Side Airbags
Anti-Theft Alarm System	Leather Seating
Rear Bucket Seats	Rear Split Bench Seat
Cruise Control	Power Steering
Remote Trunk Release	Tilt and Telescopic Steering Wheel
Alloy and Leather Shift Knob Trim	Leather Steering Wheel Trim
Air Conditioning	Automatic Climate Control
Intermittent Windshield Wipers	Power Windows
Power Door Locks	Headlight Cleaners
AM/FM/CD Audio System	Rear Spoiler

Available Optional Features

17 Inch Wheels - Spoke	18 Inch Wheels
Bose Mini Disc Player	Compact Disc Changer
Garage Door Opener	Heated Front Seats
Navigation System	Xenon High Intensity Discharge Headlights
http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332/936/12h/ ... 2482-E.jpg

2003 Audi TT
225hp quattro 2dr Hatchback AWD	
Dealer Trade-In	Private Party	Dealer
Retail
Regional Base Price for
Zip Code Change $11,177 $12,673 $14,053
Typical Options new feature
Add/Remove $411 $477 $597
Total $11,588 $13,150 $14,650

this is what was found........   :? go TT


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks " beyond ",   . well yes i did go TT but i was hoping that someone who has had one could tell me a bit more "hands on " what they are like to drive /live with , ta mate 8) 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of an Alfa Romeo Brera next. In 3.2 4WD form, natch.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I am actually quite smitten with the new Z4 

It has the practicality of a folding hard top, the interior is much nicer than the previous Z4 and it rides nice and smoothly but is alo fun to drive. Even Clarkson liked it!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mmm... yummy. Only 2-wheel drive though...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> I am actually quite smitten with the new Z4
> 
> It has the practicality of a folding hard top, the interior is much nicer than the previous Z4 and it rides nice and smoothly but is alo fun to drive. Even Clarkson liked it!


I quite liked it until I started to spec it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I am actually quite smitten with the new Z4


You been ODing on the cough candies again Kev?! :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a potential alternative:








http://jalopnik.com/5345852/mini-coupe-concept-back-to-basics/

Not sure about the white toupee though


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not sure there is a TT alternative, if you want the looks and useable rear seats.

I'm considering two very different cars as a replacement for my TT - A5 3.0TDI (OEM performance of my TT, although will need tweaking to the suspension and brakes - both quite spongy even in Sport guise) or a 997 S (enough said, although boot space is at a premium and running costs will be high).

Took a look at the Z4 yesterday. Very good looking, large boot (310 litres!), very good engines (it is a BMW!), and no doubt drives very well. However, the interior feels rather cramped to me compared with a Cayman - no doubt that huge bonnet at fault. I'm far from big, but am tall and the windscreen top feels uneasyingly close.


----------

